# The Audi R8 GT: Extreme Lightweight Construction and Tremendous Performance



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

INGOLSTADT, Germany - Now even more powerful, lighter and faster: Audi presents a limited-production version of it R8 high-performance sports car, the R8 GT. The output of its 5.2-liter V10 has been increased to 412 kW (560 hp); vehicle weight has been reduced by roughly 100 kilograms (220.46 lb). The R8 GT accelerates from zero to 100 km/h (62.14 mph) in 3.6 seconds and reaches a top speed of 320 km/h (198.84 mph).
* Full Story *


----------



## 20AE428 (Feb 23, 2005)

Only 333! At release I guarantee these are all already spoken for.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (20AE428)*

You're probably right.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lets hope a few of them are US bound. I have a customer that told me a few weeks ago his deposit is ready if it comes out. he had a R8 and now an R8 5.2.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

I hear they will be.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The Audi R8 GT: Extreme Lightweight Construction and Tremendous Performance ([email protected])*

That. Is. Beautiful.
Nice, nice job on it, Audi!
Love all the special touches - the rear diffuser, the spoiler, the subtle changes to the front end. Love all of it.
Except the R-tronic only thing. That not so much.
But otherwise, wow.
-Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Audi R8 GT: Extreme Lightweight Construction and Tremendous Performance (SilverSLC)*

A manual would be nice.


----------



## VTAvantissimo (May 29, 2009)

*Re: The Audi R8 GT: Extreme Lightweight Construction and Tremendous Performance ([email protected])*

Samoa Orange R8 GT in Monaco
Found these online, first two from user Maxou in Flickr's R8 grouphttp://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/ The other one from http://www.speedlux.com 



_Modified by VTAvantissimo at 3:37 PM 5/4/2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Why only 333? That's insane.


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 19, 2010)

It really looks very nice


----------

